# Bookshelf speakers



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Recently, M&K was all over ebay , so i picked up tweeters , passive x-over and some enclosures.

Got 1 assembled today and was dumbfounded.

I told Pete: i expected it to sound good, but it was way beyond my expectations  
Tweeters:

























Boxes before modifications:


















Boxes after modifications:









































x-over:









mid:


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

how much did the whole package set you back? I'm looking into building a set of bookshelfs sometime. I'm doing some research on it now, and for what they are, the kits are pretty expensive.

I was also amazed at how expensive the crossovers could be too. 



those modifications you did to that cabinet look great, what kind of tool did you use to bevel that edge?? Router??


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

pontiacbird,

I'm not sure on the total , never added it up.
I have a 73 yr old friend who helps with the woodwork and speaker assembling he has a woodshop and when he has some free time Pete and myself do what we can.

Pete got just one put together today and we listened to it and I was floored.

It filled the shop with sound.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

For the trial run we listened to "Double Bass" in XRCD24 format, and the sealed box dropped lower than myself or Pete expected.

You could here the musician's fingers as they slid across the strings so clearly , and i was stunned.

All Highs and Lows [ definately not Bose ] 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=xrcd24&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&ref=pd_sl_427xwx5nqt_e


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm sure most people would prefer not to have to figure things out, so I would highly reccomend getting one of those kits.

The price of just getting what I got was pretty cheap, the downside was making a connector [ 4 pin , for the x-over ]and having the box modified per a box building program.

Then I needed a different opening on the back of the box to mount my x-over in , the holes on the front needed to be modified.

very time consuming, the baffle in relation to the driver did not bode well.
Ideally it should be larger for bass reinforcement .

The x-over was designed for a different mid [ I picked my own mid to use ].


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of them completely assembled? Are you going to paint those cabinets and make them a bit more attractive? More pics of your system pretty please.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

havoc20222,

I didn't have my camera with me at the time I got the first one done, I'll post up more pics in a week.

The thing was with all the compromises I was willing to accept to bring these to life, Pete and myself were totally impressed with the way it sounded in his shop [ as stated only one done as of right now ].

After we finish these we will move on to a project that I have been wanting to do for years [ Wicked One ]!

As to looks, I'm a "form follows function" , kind of guy, if it sounds great and looks like ****...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hic said:


> havoc20222,
> 
> I didn't have my camera with me at the time I got the first one done, I'll post up more pics in a week.
> 
> ...


Oh I totally know what you mean. I just though given the state the cabinets were already in, it didn't seem like they were far from a bit of sanding, a coat or 2 of primer and some piano black high gloss paint. I think that would make those babies look super sexy.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> how much did the whole package set you back? I'm looking into building a set of bookshelfs sometime. I'm doing some research on it now, and for what they are, the kits are pretty expensive.
> 
> I was also amazed at how expensive the crossovers could be too.
> 
> ...


Look at some Zaph , talks about http://www.zaphaudio.com/index.html

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html
http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

more photos


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hic said:


> more photos


At least it's not a ghetto setup, and your speakers are properly placed in a well acoustically treated room.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> At least it's not a ghetto setup, and your speakers are properly placed in a well acoustically treated room.


I like the speakers he stole out of the flower shop hanging above 

You know that's where they are from, comeon man.....


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

I really think he needs more clamps. I keep finding more every time I look at the picture.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, Pete's woodshop is "suweet !!"

He brings in his wife, Shirley's, flowers and tends them til spring.

These little bookshelf speakers sound good. 

I just ordered some CD's too!

a K2 HD mastering CD
a Pepe Romero/Flamenco K2 HD mastering CD
a Jacintha/Jacintha is her name XRCD24

from "Elusive Disc"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

We listened to Saint Saens Symphony, Hank Williams, Pink Floyd, Robert O'Donnell and Mario Lanza !  

These bookshelfs, sound awesome !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

$90.00 Ultra rare M & K Sounds Miller & Kreisel tweeters New!

$28.00 for speaker boxes

$17.94 for crossovers

$126.95 for midrange speakers

$275.00 Modification to speaker boxes, additional parts.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

more pics


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks nice. I hear M&K makes good stuff.

what's going in that mini wicked one?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

James here is a link to my WO32 enclosure. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25354


----------

